# Porter Cable "BAMMER"



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just wondering if anyone else owns one of these fuel cell operated nail guns. since porter cable no longer supports the fuel cells, curious what others are doing other then collecting dust. seen a funky thread elsewhere saying they recharged empty fuel cell with propane/adapter. any input from this board of wisdom is appreciated.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Pawn it, and go by yourself a pneumatic nail gun. Those guys probably wont know that the gun is obsolete. 
I know those things are really portable, but constantly buying those fuel cells and nails has got to be expensive and a hassle.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Fortunately I bought enough cells to last me for a few years.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Pawn it, and go by yourself a pneumatic nail gun. Those guys probably wont know that the gun is obsolete.
> I know those things are really portable, but constantly buying those fuel cells and nails has got to be expensive and a hassle.


 i have a pneumatic version, but i need the portability for my remodeling business. and the nails are the same in both guns. cells were $5 - cheap.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have one, didn't realize fuel cells no longer available.

I have a few left.

Very handy tool for small interior jobs.........No compressor, No hoses.

Mine has worked flawless for years allthough only gets used a few times a year.

Have you looked into Paslode fuel cells, dont know if they are the same size or not.

Hopefully I'm not stuck with an obsolete gun, it really is handy in certain situations. :furious:

Let us know if you find an allternative. :smile:



Scott


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> I have one, didn't realize fuel cells no longer available.
> 
> I have a few left.
> 
> ...


as of now, porter cable dropped us "bammer" owners like a bad habit. NO FUEL CELL SUPPORT! enjoy your last cells and don't toss the empty's as they may be rechargeable.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I remember back at the 1st Builders show I went to when the 1st models were demo'd. I though they'd be a good idea, dragging a hose and spiker up into and through ceiling joists has always been a pain.

After watching how slow the recharge rate was per shot, the cost per cell and the cost per gun we decided to stay away from them.

Hose dragging is good exercise!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghidrah..........PC Bammer is a trim gun, it would be useless in any framing application.

Whenever I need to go into someones home after replacing windows or doors to install extension jambs, trim, etc. it is the best option for me.

Granted it will not shoot as fast as you can slam it, but in theese situations I'm not focusing on production.

Just want to get in and get out with as little disturbance as possible.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Mtntrdr,

I didn't know it was a fin gun, I've been using a Senco FSN 2B and an Airey for 23+ yrs. 

New frames or inhabited structures I always run a 1/4" plastic hose and tee through the window. Volume is great when quality can be maintained but never the deciding issue. Acclimated stock and precision trim cuts makes an installation. 

Quite often with new frames, especially during the winter you just don't have the time or place to acclimate trim stock in an unheated building.

I've done a few installs on "OLD" plaster/lath houses with barn board for sheeting, in these 100 yr + houses nothing is easy or fast. There's many ways to do it, none are ever perfect, but there are ways to provide quality, mask the issues and still make time.

PSI found this link for an adapter that another owner is using to refill his cartridges
adapter


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghidra, Thank you for the link. :thumbsup:

I will have to look into that.

Thanx again,

Scott


----------



## delusional (Jan 5, 2011)

*Hilti fuel?*

I am NOT saying that these Hilti fuel cans work in a bammer, but it's something to look into. Somebody should try it.

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/mo...il.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-17519&selProdOid=17624


----------



## surfertaz (Aug 18, 2011)

*fuel cell*



TimPa said:


> just wondering if anyone else owns one of these fuel cell operated nail guns. since porter cable no longer supports the fuel cells, curious what others are doing other then collecting dust. seen a funky thread elsewhere saying they recharged empty fuel cell with propane/adapter. any input from this board of wisdom is appreciated.


 
Hi, I have a Bammer but do not have a single cell, Full or Empty. Can anyone out there assit and provide me with a full or empty cell.? Would be eternally grateful.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

surfertaz said:


> Hi, I have a Bammer but do not have a single cell, Full or Empty. Can anyone out there assit and provide me with a full or empty cell.? Would be eternally grateful.


 
I have full fuel cells, might have an empty.

How bad do you want em? :laughing:


----------



## surfertaz (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> I have full fuel cells, might have an empty.
> 
> How bad do you want em? :laughing:


 
Ha ha ha oretty bad, How much do you want, if your serious. A full one would be better..

Karl :no:

Woooahhhh i`m sinking :boat: without it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

surfertaz said:


> Ha ha ha oretty bad, How much do you want, if your serious. A full one would be better..
> 
> Karl :no:
> 
> Woooahhhh i`m sinking :boat: without it !!!!!!!!!!


 

Make me an offer. :smile:


----------



## surfertaz (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Make me an offer. :smile:


Scott, my friend I really wouldn`t know where to start.. How many full ones do you have.? would there be any issues in oversea`s posting of full cells .? as i`m in the uk. 


If so an empty one would be great. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

surfertaz said:


> Scott, my friend I really wouldn`t know where to start.. How many full ones do you have.? would there be any issues in oversea`s posting of full cells .? as i`m in the uk.
> 
> 
> If so an empty one would be great.
> ...


 

scottydswoodworks.com :smile:


----------



## ut7273 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking for empty Porter Cable Bammer fuel cells. Any spares laying around? Need a couple.


----------



## surfertaz (Aug 18, 2011)

*Banner fuel cells*

Hey guys I still need a couple of empty bammer fuel cells. Please someone help me.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i think i kept an empty or two, will check tonight. don't think they can be air-mailed tho. have you found a way to recharge them?


----------



## surfertaz (Aug 18, 2011)

There's a thread on YouTube using bb gun recharging valve. I'd really appreciate it, and would obviously reimburse you.


----------



## ut7273 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Propane recharge of Bammer Fuel Cells*

I have recharged one fuel cell and the gun worked well with the recharged fuel cell. Save the empties for me. Will reimburse for all expenses.


----------



## surfertaz (Aug 18, 2011)

*Empties needed*

Still looking for an empty fuel cell in the uk if anyone can help. Don't wanna have to throw away perfectly good nail gun

Karl


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

knotscott said:


> Fortunately I bought enough cells to last me for a few years.


Look on the bottom of the cans, Scotty...
I think they have an expiration date.
I did the same as you and loaded my trailer with them.
After about a year or so, I stared having trouble with the cells not lasting as long as they used to.
I bought a new set and the gun work perfectly again...just an FYI


----------



## rob67 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Refilling bammer fuel cells using airsoft adapter*

Have successfully refilled my bammer fuel cells but to do so I had to modify the end of the airsoft adapter as initially no fuel would flow into the cell (the fuel cell valve was sealing the end of the adapter tube). The mod involved filing a small v groove into the end of the airsoft filling tube to allow the fuel to flow into the cell.


----------

